# New Garage



## Budstang2k5 (Aug 15, 2008)

Well thanks to a Mayy 22 tornado, the good Lord has blessed me with a brand new garage. My old garage was 16x24, the new on is 28x28. It sits complete now waiting on inspection.
My first priority is to Epoxy the floor. I went with ArmorClad Epoxy coatings. A much better product than what you get from HD or Lowes. This will last up to 20 years where the other stuff hangs about 2 years. So spent about 35% more to do it once. I ordered and am waiting for the delivery. I included pics of the old garage and the new one. I cant wait to get my baby back under cover.


----------



## Animal (Aug 15, 2008)

IT's dejavue all over again..... You lost your garage two times...get out of there..


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow. That was a totol wreck! 

So how's your new garage? Can you post some pics?


----------

